
Mitsubishi admits cheating fuel economy test data - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/world/2016/04/20/mitsubishi-admits-cheating-fuel-economy-test-data/
======
corecoder
> [...] there was evidence that its employees had altered emissions data for a
> number of models.

Of course it was the employees, who else?

~~~
cmdrfred
It certainly wasn't the guy with a few million in equity or the guy who gets a
bonus if he hits his sales targets. It must of been that hourly lab tech!

